# Some LAS pix that not everyone can appreciate



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

The first to arrive at the "party"


















Sure is getting smokey in here









The first of many in FirstMaxx's hand


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Not everyone can afford an iPhone









3DShooter asked if I had a LAS catalog in my laptop bag - that should go without having to be asked.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

The party has moved


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Beer might be $4 but deer nuts are still under a buck and Mac gives new meaning to beer nuts.










Dang, waited TWO HOURS to get a table and something to eat and all the money I have left is enough for a lemon


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Yea, it a "dry cold", but it's still COLD









Princess Chicken Wing


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

A picture speaks a thousand words. Lets just sit back, these may talk for a while.:zip::wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> A picture speaks a thousand words. Lets just sit back, these may talk for a while.:zip::wink:


Yea, Lucky's got some that she's holding in reserve. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Look at that great looking jacket and pimp hat :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Here are a couple from dinner.....

and I told you all that if you guys didn't stop hitting me with peanuts someone was gonna take one in the eye....all I will say is....I threw ONE and the throwing stopped :chortle:

Sorry Pug :nod:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

But while you guys were looking at the LAS Catalog....we where playing with REAL equipment in the Hornet's Nest :wink:

Seems there was a UFO dropping off Aliens... and I am not talking about Pinto and Kstigall


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

While you all were sipping on beers.....

It was proven that Hornet is the King of the Bar.....and that he has very good running mates....those boys in the MV Bar aint got nothing on us....

Kstigall, VaVince, XHunter, Pug and I crushed all the beer....a 12 and a couple 24 packs....then Steven and I punished a bottle of JD...well more me then him......damn PROs trying to hang

Then after Eagle piled Pug, Kstigall and I on his backs and flew us to the Border for some Taco Hell.....we came back...Pug looks at Kent and I all cross eyed and says..."you wanna keep going"....I said sure. he went and got a bottle of Crown 

he stumbled to bed around 4:00....the Leprachaun put on his smokin boots....and got in bed....:chortle: he woke up in the morning and said...."damn who pooed in my mouth....and why do I have all my clothes on from yesterday" :chortle:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> While you all were sipping on beers.....
> 
> It was proven that Hornet is the King of the Bar.....and that he has very good running mates....those boys in the MV Bar aint got nothing on us....
> 
> ...



Next year I am partying with you guys. Those old farts were done by 12:30!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Prag Jr said:


> Next year I am partying with you guys. Those old farts were done by 12:30!


:chortle: They only stay up later if I am around....that's why they stayed in another hotel 

There was almost a shoot off in the hallway...I think we could have got 40-50 yds without scraping the ceiling


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: They only stay up later if I am around....that's why they stayed in another hotel
> 
> There was almost a shoot off in the hallway...I think we could have got 40-50 yds without scraping the ceiling


We were thinking about shooting a stack of old mattresses behind the hotel.....Prag's idea!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

what a crew.:tongue:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Did Roz get better looking after he started shooting with a hook, and rose to the top of the OBT pecking order, or is it just that my eye sight is that much poorer these days?????


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, Lucky's got some that she's holding in reserve. :wink:



LAS X-files!?! Cool, gotta see some of those. SCULLY!!!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Look at that great looking jacket and pimp hat :wink:




```

```

i do like the hat !! ... :thumbs_up


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Look at that great looking jacket and pimp hat :wink:


That is a mighty smooth hat I must say. 


All those beers remind me of too many softball tournaments.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Great Pics*

Those pictures look like y'all had a lot of fun. It's a wonder any of you could shoot straight after all that partying:darkbeer: Thanks for sharing pics.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*SOOOOOoooooo....ya wanna see pictures huh??????????*

.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*What was he looking at????????????*
.


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Princess Chicken Wing


I like this one:thumbs_up

JIM


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*BUZZZ BOYSSSS...."BRIDE" for the night..........*
.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*OOOO--KKKKKAAYYYYY JR.....Where is that "Special One" from the CD Challenge??????????????*
.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

It looks like everybody had fun. Some more than others.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Dangit.. I KNEW I should have come up Friday night.. :frusty: :frusty: 

On second thought... perhaps it's best I didn't.. :noidea: :chortle: :chortle:

Has anyone heard from Eddie today? :noidea:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Those pictures look like y'all had a lot of fun. It's a wonder any of you could shoot straight after all that partying:darkbeer: Thanks for sharing pics.


Who said we shot straight - well we did shoot straight, but that doesn't mean the arrow was pointed at the X when we shot. Sometimes when you're seeing "multiple" Xs on the same target face and they're all "floating" you just have to pick 1 and hope it is the "real" one.



jimposten said:


> I like this one:thumbs_up
> 
> JIM


That one was taken just for you Jim. :wink:



Spoon13 said:


> It looks like everybody had fun. Some more than others.


What, you call this fun? :wink:



IGluIt4U said:


> Dangit.. I KNEW I should have come up Friday night.. :frusty: :frusty:
> 
> On second thought... perhaps it's best I didn't.. :noidea: :chortle: :chortle:
> 
> Has anyone heard from Eddie today? :noidea:


Well if you had come up Fri night, at least you'd had "another" semi-excuse.

Nope, still not heard from Eddie - I really do hope he's OK - I need more crispies. :tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *OOOO--KKKKKAAYYYYY JR.....Where is that "Special One" from the CD Challenge??????????????*
> .


Is this the "special" one you're speaking of?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Who said we shot straight - well we did shoot straight, but that doesn't mean the arrow was pointed at the X when we shot. Sometimes when you're seeing "multiple" Xs on the same target face and they're all "floating" you just have to pick 1 and hope it is the "real" one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You would not have missed muchon Firday night. I kept hear how thiese guys stay out shooting late guess they ment shoot the s... cause no of them showed up friday night. I heard the old farts went to bed by 10:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do.:thumbs_do


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

jimposten said:


> I like this one:thumbs_up
> 
> JIM


I was representing!


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *BUZZZ BOYSSSS...."BRIDE" for the night..........*
> .


Bride? How about a member of the Taliban! 

Watch out when sporting that look Kent...them PA boys love their guns!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Bride? How about a member of the Taliban!
> 
> Watch out when sporting that look Kent...them PA boys love their guns!


I did get a bit nervous but it wasn't the Pa boys that had me concerned......the CaroWhiners were a different story, a couple of them had a certain look in their eye. :mg: A look that I've only seen women give me! I never thought the "look" would scare me but I have to say I was a bit :scared: 

Note to self: Make sure B'Ho stays outside until we are seated.........


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *What was he looking at????????????*
> .


 Your room # maybe.........................


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *What was he looking at????????????*
> .





Kstigall said:


> Your room # maybe.........................


Not sure what Kstigall was looking at - had it been 3DShooter80 in that pix, I would have bet my last lemon $ that it was a certain waitress named Rachael. :tongue:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> While you all were sipping on beers.....
> 
> It was proven that Hornet is the King of the Bar.....and that he has very good running mates....those boys in the MV Bar aint got nothing on us....
> 
> ...


That's funny when yall were texting me I was at taco bell at about the same time  I drank enough newcastle to choke a camel that night. :darkbeer:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Y'all need to be careful with all this talk about Taliban and camels, we'll get AT on the FBI watch list.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> Note to self: Make sure B'Ho stays outside until we are seated.........


:chortle: I was more upset then all of you....I am single


----------



## kward598 (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey, you bunch of kooks! Next year how about posting what hotel you all are invading so I can adjust accordingly, I got no sleep saturday night heard everyword.. Don't worry I won't tell a soul, but you really should never shoot into a matress!!:tongue::wink:

That is why I couldn't remember the name of my release, i was sleep deprived

carry on gang


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

kward said:


> Hey, you bunch of kooks! Next year how about posting what hotel you all are invading so I can adjust accordingly, I got no sleep saturday night heard everyword.. Don't worry I won't tell a soul, but you really should never shoot into a matress!!:tongue::wink:
> 
> That is why I couldn't remember the name of my release, i was sleep deprived
> 
> carry on gang


Will do K - We were at the Country Inn of Lancaster. Tehy would have had plenty of room for you. It's not like Lancaster county is overrun with tourist in Jan. :wink:


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *What was he looking at????????????*
> .


Tonight I stopped at Carolina Outdoor to say hello to the gang and overheard something about an AMISH POLE DANCER.

Could that be it? :wink:


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


>


Chad, last time I saw an expression like that I was looking in the mirror and my wife walked in to tell me she was pregnant! :wink::wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

heilman181 said:


> Chad, last time I saw an expression like that I was looking in the mirror and my wife walked in to tell me she was pregnant! :wink::wink:


Ah, give the man a break. Remember his wife is just a few weeks from the "end" of her pregnancy. That and the fact that when the party is over, he has to sleep in the same room with Eddie. But then, little did he realize at the time that he & Joe would share a "special moment" together.










Kinda give a new meaning to "spoon me" (Sorry Matt, didn't mean to abuse the term "spoon"). :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Kinda give a new meaning to "spoon me" (Sorry Matt, didn't mean to abuse the term "spoon"). :wink:


LEAVE ME OUT OF IT!!!! Definite "Party Foul"!!:wink::zip:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> ah, give the man a break. Remember his wife is just a few weeks from the "end" of her pregnancy. That and the fact that when the party is over, he has to sleep in the same room with eddie. But then, little did he realize at the time that he & joe would share a "special moment" together.
> 
> 
> kinda give a new meaning to "spoon me" (sorry matt, didn't mean to abuse the term "spoon"). :wink:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

kward said:


> Hey, you bunch of kooks! Next year how about posting what hotel you all are invading so I can adjust accordingly, I got no sleep saturday night heard everyword.. Don't worry I won't tell a soul, but you really should never shoot into a matress!!:tongue::wink:
> 
> That is why I couldn't remember the name of my release, i was sleep deprived
> 
> carry on gang


:becky: You shot pretty good Sunday for staying up all night with an ear against the wall! 

Congrats on some fine shooting!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

:


heilman181 said:


> chad, last time i saw an expression like that i was looking in the mirror and my wife walked in to tell me she was pregnant! :wink::wink:


ha ha ha ha ha ha !!!!!!!!!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> :
> 
> ha ha ha ha ha ha !!!!!!!!!


*Heyyyy Tom......

Glad you stopped in here to party with us....

Have you'all recovered yet from last weekend???

You know....we could all jump in our rides and be back there this weekend...

Thank You and the rest of the LAS staff again for a Great Time!!!

You and anyone else up there are welcome here in our little party room any time....
See you next year...if not before.....*
.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Ah, give the man a break. Remember his wife is just a few weeks from the "end" of her pregnancy. That and the fact that when the party is over, he has to sleep in the same room with Eddie. But then, little did he realize at the time that he & Joe would share a "special moment" together.
> 
> Kinda give a new meaning to "spoon me" (Sorry Matt, didn't mean to abuse the term "spoon"). :wink:


Spooning would be WAY better than forking, if I say so myself! Its all good as long as nobody awoke with their underware on backwards! :wink:

I remember the "ending" weeks of my wifes pregnancy quite well! :zip:

Godspeed Chad! :thumbs_up


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

heilman181 said:


> Spooning would be WAY better than forking, if I say so myself! Its all good as long as nobody awoke with their underware on backwards! :wink:
> 
> I remember the "ending" weeks of my wifes pregnancy quite well! :zip:
> 
> Godspeed Chad! :thumbs_up


*OHHHhhhhhhh GEESSSSHHHhhhhhhh......Remember there are children in the audience........
Something makes me think these two are going to have a rough time getting room mates on the road again.......*
.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

heilman181 said:


> Spooning would be WAY better than forking, if I say so myself! Its all good as long as nobody awoke with their underware on backwards! :wink:
> 
> I remember the "ending" weeks of my wifes pregnancy quite well! :zip:
> 
> Godspeed Chad! :thumbs_up


Hey Heilman~

No one cared to introduce us at COS last week I am Jr and the other old man is Prag. It was great to not meet you!


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Prag Jr said:


> Hey Heilman~
> 
> No one cared to introduce us at COS last week I am Jr and the other old man is Prag. It was great to not meet you!


Your dad sent me a PM. Sorry for not introducing myself. I told you dad that I just assumed that you two were local shooters that got mixed up with the wrong group! :wink:

Nice to meet you!


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm sorry!! That's all I could find!! It was Amish country!! It's not like Vegas where they're on every other street corner!! They said for $10 more, we could have the horse too!!!:mg: I'm not even sure what that meant!!!ukey:



heilman181 said:


> Tonight I stopped at Carolina Outdoor to say hello to the gang and overheard something about an AMISH POLE DANCER.
> 
> Could that be it? :wink:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

heilman181 said:


> Your dad sent me a PM. Sorry for not introducing myself. I told you dad that I just assumed that you two were local shooters that got mixed up with the wrong group! :wink:
> 
> Nice to meet you!


Mixed up in the wrong group is very true!

Nice to meet you too!


----------

